# Beam benders



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Do i need to put these on in France if i am not going to drive in the dark.Before any smart &rse says that i might need them if it becomes dark during a storm,i haven't booked one i have only ordered sun shine :wink: thanks Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes, because in France you have to use your dipped headlights when it rains.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

and there's lots of tunnels that you are required to 'allumez votre feux' in.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Not worth giving le rozzers an excuse to pull you over incase they find something else.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

And why let the lovely Gendarmes rob you of your hard earned.

By the way we re-use them with double sided "sellotape" or similar. Was worried about leaving them on for 6 weeks but done it twice now with no harm to the headlamps. Enjoy!

Gary.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately the offside one of ours split and went flying off the vehicle, fortunately we were parked up at home when it happened, but now need a replacement, however never thought of using double sided tape. Thanks.

cabby


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Ask yourself does it annoy you when you are dazzled in the UK by LHD vehicles that have not bothered to fit any beam deflector/blocker?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Ask yourself does it annoy you when you are dazzled in the UK by LHD vehicles that have not bothered to fit any beam deflector/blocker?


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

BrianJP said:


> Ask yourself does it annoy you when you are dazzled in the UK by LHD vehicles that have not bothered to fit any beam deflector/blocker?


 i don't think any of the foreign lorries i see have them fitted


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

BrianJP said:


> Ask yourself does it annoy you when you are dazzled in the UK by LHD vehicles that have not bothered to fit any beam deflector/blocker?


But do the UK police bother. Never seen it myself. Anyone else??

Gary


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Dave I can't help you specifically but you have got a continental van. I have too and it a simple procedure to switch from RHD to LHD dip. My biggest problem is remembering to put them right for the MOT here :roll: I know some wagons (and vans) just dip up and down rather than left or right.

I think ALL UK made vans need beambenders or tape.

Dick


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Glandwr said:


> Dave I can't help you specifically but you have got a continental van. I have too and it a simple procedure to switch from RHD to LHD dip. My biggest problem is remembering to put them right for the MOT here :roll: I know some wagons (and vans) just dip up and down rather than left or right.
> 
> I think ALL UK made vans need beambenders or tape.
> 
> Dick


 Thanks Dick i will look into that.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

dhutchy said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > Ask yourself does it annoy you when you are dazzled in the UK by LHD vehicles that have not bothered to fit any beam deflector/blocker?
> ...


Think you'll find most trucks (HGV) have a beam adjuster lever on the headlight


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

BrianJP said:


> dhutchy said:
> 
> 
> > BrianJP said:
> ...


 You learn something new everyday :roll:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Strange - we have a Fiat Ducato X250 base and have not found a way to switch the headlights over for going to the continent.

We have a set of headlight protectors that have black masking tape stuck where indicated on the perspex.

Picture-guide for fitting them here:

http://deepredmotorhome.com/headlampdeflectors.php

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Continental vehicle headlights do not dip to the side like the UK lamps, they dip straight down, thus they do not dazzle the oncoming traffic over here. Whereas the UK lamps do dip to the left, so dazzle when we drive abroad on the wrong side of the road. :lol: which is why we have to counter the effect using various ways to block that part of the beam.
local police love to take our money in fines and not having these can cost you money, it is cheaper to buy than pay a fine.

cabby


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just stick some black masking tape roughly around the center of the lens.

It's very unlikely that anyone will check to see if they actually work, but it looks like you've made an effort.

Or you could get some of these if you care enough.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCATO-HEADLAMP-PROTECTORS-BEAM-DEFLECTOR-06to10-/390242466470

On the plus side, they do protect against stone chips

Pete 8)


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Our Hymer was originally a personal import and has LHD (continental) dipping headlamps. It has consistently been given an advisory notice at the MOT but has only been failed once, at the first test, because we didn't provide benders. Since then the conversion kit has persuaded the examiner to pass the vehicle without fitting the beam benders!

If it was necessary it would only cost an additional £7 or so to fit them.

The UK police are not interested in 'pulling in' vehicles to test the beam alignment solely and neither, routinely, are other European forces but it makes sense to try and get things legal when you are in a country who's language and culture is not second nature to you.

P&L


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> The UK police are not interested in 'pulling in' vehicles to test the beam alignment solely and neither, routinely, are other European forces but it makes sense to try and get things legal when you are in a country who's language and culture is not second nature to you.
> 
> P&L


That's it in a nutshell really! It costs a fraction of a potential On-the-Spot fine to put beam benders on so why wouldn't you.

Caulkhead


----------

